# Western Flyer 24”



## deathkrate (Dec 21, 2018)

Does anybody know what model of Western Flyer this is?  Can’t say I’ve seen many.


----------



## rfeagleye (Dec 21, 2018)

It's an AMF built Western Flyer. Not sure of the model, but that is an AMF frame I believe.


----------



## Jessum19 (Jan 1, 2020)

Quite similar to mine. I got the squares on the sprocket so I'm guessing around 65 on my Western Flyer.


----------

